# Constantly tired?



## sparkle1 (Jun 9, 2012)

Was just wondering if anyone else experiences this?

I might sleep for 12 hours but wake up, get out if bed and still feel exhausted mentally and physically. I'm constantly tired. Not on any meds as doc won't prescribe any so isn't a side effect.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Yes, a hundred times yes. I can doze off almost anywhere and at any time. I could probably sleep half the day and still feel tired.

In my case, I think dehydration plays a big part. I've always been low energy, but since getting interstitial cystitis (fancy talk for tiny bladder) and severely restricting my fluid intake, I just...ugh. Want to do nothing but sleep. It's frustrating, because I've put on a lot of weight probably due to this too, but it's either this or be in the bathroom constantly. :/ Every day I mean to accomplish more, read more, write more, practice art, reply to people's messages, get out of the house, vacuum the rug, and I just end up dozing off. So frustrating. In addition, my dream recall has really deteriorated (I used to remember them really well) and I'll often come to to find myself doing weird things while still half asleep. I never used to have these problems until the past year or so. I'd like to blame it on my meds, but the problem persists whether I'm on them or not. :/

I can't speak for what the cause in your case would be. Depression is well linked with excessive tiredness. I'd imagine anxiety could contribute too, since you're basically on edge all the time, and that could do a number on the body's defenses.

It sucks, yes.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

I feel very lethargic most of the time, too, even though I get a healthy amount of sleep (7 hours a day). I've sought medical counsel and had some blood work done, but everything turned up fine. Recently I've been getting up early to exercise, and I have been feeling more refreshed in the mornings, though the effect generally wears off after a few hours.

Certain endocrine disorders - such as hypothyroidism - can also cause tiredness, so you might want to look into that.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

I used to sleep more than 10 hours a day, nothing but sleep and work my crappy job. I've been hauling my lazy butt to the gym every day for a year and a half, now I sleep 5-6 hours without complaint. I would obviously still prefer 10 but I can make do with much less than before. Exercise is also the best medicine for my anxiety, hitting the gym is a win-win!


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I've noticed that activity can help stave off the exhaustion sometimes. When I was away on a trip, and my days consisted of actually getting out and doing things with family rather than just sitting at home with a book or computer, I was actually awake and alert most of the time. Whereas when I'm just sitting in my room all day, of course I'm going to want to doze off.

The difficulty is in GETTING active. When I was away, it wasn't that difficult as I had people go get out with. At home on my own, I have to rely on myself, and my willpower is not the best. :/


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Part of it could be depression.

In my case, it may be Paxil. I may actually need to decrease my dose a wee bit.


----------



## Hypnotoad (Jun 10, 2009)

You may want to get checked for sleep apnea. That can cause this as well
For me my main problem is that my body clock is screwed up...Always has been. I want to be awake at 3:30 am and asleep at 3:30 pm. Delayed Sleep Phase disorder is what they call it. So it's nearly impossible for me to fall asleep and stay asleep. Much less get restorative sleep(what's that I don't remember  ) 
It takes Ambian and Serequel to get me to fall asleep at night(barely) so I can go to work in the mornings. Feel exhausted all day long, counting down the hours til I can find a bed to nap.
Throw on the meds and depression and it's almost impossible to even get out of bed.
BUT it's the exact opposite when it's the middle eof the night. I'm almost a totally different person. Wide awake, less SA, more willing to go out, even joined a 24 hr exercise club and went alot. However now that I have a regular 9-5 job those days are gone...


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

yep, constantly tired yet for some reason can't fall asleep without meds.


----------



## TheCentralScrutinizer (Jun 8, 2012)

Lately, yes. I'm tired if I sleep too long. I'm tired if I sleep too little. I'm tired if I sleep at the wrong time of day.

My natural inclination is to go to sleep about 5-6am. If I can't do that, it wreaks havoc with my system.

Sometimes I'll be tired enough to fall asleep around 11pm, maybe a little later — a "normal" time. When that happens, though, I always end up waking too early, 3 am or so, and then I can't get back to sleep until my energy is completely exhausted sometime in the middle of the day. I fall back asleep until later in the evening, and then my sleep cycle is reset back to starting at 5am or so.

The whole thing is hell on my appetite, too. I'm almost never hungry for lunch.


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm always like that. I'm tired no matter how much sleep I get.


----------



## Buddy900 (Apr 9, 2012)

I used to suffer from constant tiredness. It started happening after I became unemployed for the first time, just over a year ago. While searching for jobs, I was always inactive - stuck indoors, getting no exercise, and sleeping for long hours. It didn't take long before I started getting tired and exhausted. It often came into effect after taking really simple exercise, like a walk down the town or something. It just started happening without explanation.

Thinking there was something seriously wrong with me, I went to my clinic for a blood test, but it found nothing. It took me months to realise it was simply lack of exercise. So I started going for walks around the local neighbourhoods, mainly with my dog. It took a few months, but the constant tiredness eventually stopped. To this day, I exercise daily and always get up in the morning at a set time.


----------



## tigerfox (Mar 19, 2011)

I am constantly tired too. I don't sleep well at all, usually get three hours before I wake up and have to cope with anxious thoughts/rumination till morning.

This makes me really tired! After work I get home, try to eat something then go to lie on my bed, kidding myself that I will just lie down for a bit. I usually always end up getting in bed and going to sleep. Does wonders for my social life!


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

I am currently reading a book by one Dr William Dement (yes, I know, funny name) called "The Promise Of Sleep" that may provide some answers. It is written by an expert in sleep therapy and provides self-help solutions for people with sleep problems.

Best wishes


----------



## d3f3cted (Aug 31, 2014)

Hello All, 

Im new here, im trying to work out whats wrong with me, i experience tiredness so bad that it actually keeps me awake if that makes sense. 
i get scared that im going to sleep my life away and my brain keeps waking me up but im tired and then go back to sleep and then feel like im choking and wake up. i am tired of being tired, i have had blood work done every month and told im thinking there is stuff wrong with me but im fine, but if im fine i wouldnt be tired and run down and lazy and feel like everything is a chore. i lost interest in sex lately as well which is weird for me because my sex drive was high and crazy before. its gotten to the point where my partner wants it but i just get moody and roll over so she cant touch me until i have the energy or wake up properly and im still tired to actually make it back up to her. everything is hard, i started going to the gym and i cant even train without feeling tired. i go there for 10-20minutes do some weights and feel weak and go home or sit in the spa. im at the point after 7years of this fighting crap i wish i was not here now. someone must know what i need to do or whats wrong with me surely all this cant just be depression and anxiety. maybe i have a unknown disease or cancer thats undetected. i dunno anymore.

i just want to have energy and be able to train and light weights and go out without being moody and tired and down with fatigue etc.


----------



## gisellemarx (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh my god, yes. There are about a thousand things that could be causing it for me, so I don't know what to do. The only way I can function most of the time is with tons and tons of caffeine - usually 1 or 2 of those mega monsters that are sooo bad for you.

I've brought it up to my psychiatrist, but he said it was probably because I was addicted to the caffeine. Which, I mean, I am. But when I quit caffeine for a month and a half, I still felt horrible all day. He won't prescribe stimulants, though, which is I think the only thing that can help me. I think he thinks wellbutrin will help in a roundabout way, but I've been taking it for a couple weeks now and I don't feel any difference. So I still have to depend on energy drinks.


----------



## LetMeThinkAboutThat (Aug 24, 2013)

gisellemarx said:


> Oh my god, yes. There are about a thousand things that could be causing it for me, so I don't know what to do. The only way I can function most of the time is with tons and tons of caffeine - usually 1 or 2 of those mega monsters that are sooo bad for you.
> 
> I've brought it up to my psychiatrist, but he said it was probably because I was addicted to the caffeine. Which, I mean, I am. But when I quit caffeine for a month and a half, I still felt horrible all day. He won't prescribe stimulants, though, which is I think the only thing that can help me. I think he thinks wellbutrin will help in a roundabout way, but I've been taking it for a couple weeks now and I don't feel any difference. So I still have to depend on energy drinks.


increase your cardio workout. I've been riding bike a lot lately and feeling a lot better. I can bike pretty hard for 3-4 hours and it really tires me out.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Story of my life - No energy. It doesn't matter how much you sleep, it never goes away.

Mine is more of a full body fatigue rather than a sleepy fatigue.


----------



## gisellemarx (Feb 1, 2010)

LetMeThinkAboutThat said:


> increase your cardio workout. I've been riding bike a lot lately and feeling a lot better. I can bike pretty hard for 3-4 hours and it really tires me out.


You know, I was doing really well by going to the gym a few times a week and doing about 20 mins of cardio each time - and I planned on increasing it gradually - but then I started walking back and forth to work, and it's a long walk. Like a mile or two, and it kills my knees. I'm too tired to do any sort of exercise after work. It's a shame, really, because it probably would help.

But another thing is that cardio makes me very irritable and angry afterward - I think because it increases testosterone levels or something? Like it produces a euphoric feeling, but a little too high up there to be enjoyable. I have mood problems. Maybe that's why?


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm constantly fatigued and nodding off when I sleep 6+ hours, but wide awake all day if I sleep an hour and a half. But I feel worse. Sleep and I just don't get along.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Yes Candida overgrowth caused this for me. Try ginger ( 2 teaspoons a day) and see if it helps. its a good antifungal.


----------



## swh (May 19, 2015)

Im either up all nite or work nites. Sleep too much and stay in bed. Maybe its mental, if i was on vaca i wouldnt do this, lol


----------



## Arinaroe (Nov 4, 2017)

I had the same problem. I was always sleepy and tired. It was difficult for me to concentrate, I did everything too slowly. My friend advised me to take smart tablets nootropics. Tablets help to improve cognitive abilities, help to normalize sleep and make you more alert. It helped me to solve this problem.


----------

